# Does the numbness ever subside?



## gygjghbj (Sep 26, 2013)

The numbness is the same every day. Emotions, thoughts, observations.. I am numb to it all. I only feel deep sadness, and I feel a lifted sense of self when I talk to one individual who understands. I can't seem to make the numbness go away, it's always constant, like a heartbeat. Although, whenever I wake up, for 3 to 5 minutes I feel a bit better. Then dp kicks in.

How do you handle numbness?


----------



## Meticulous (Jul 30, 2013)

hylianqueen said:


> The numbness is the same every day. Emotions, thoughts, observations.. I am numb to it all. I only feel deep sadness, and I feel a lifted sense of self when I talk to one individual who understands. I can't seem to make the numbness go away, it's always constant, like a heartbeat. Although, whenever I wake up, for 3 to 5 minutes I feel a bit better. Then dp kicks in.
> 
> How do you handle numbness?


Most of us on this website feel your pain, it's definitely not easy. It's always good to have that special someone who understands you and isn't quick to judge that you're insane. The only thing that will ease the numbness is literally paying no mind to your negative thoughts. Acceptance.


----------



## gygjghbj (Sep 26, 2013)

Epidemic said:


> Most of us on this website feel your pain, it's definitely not easy. It's always good to have that special someone who understands you and isn't quick to judge that you're insane. The only thing that will ease the numbness is literally paying no mind to your negative thoughts. Acceptance.


Very wise words. I have been coping with it, and yes, the special someone part is very, very helpful. That is my biggest distraction from everything. I feel myself more. Acceptance is a big part, too. I try my best to push away the negative. I always focus on the positive, and when I have no choice but to break, I just cope. Thank you.


----------



## Meticulous (Jul 30, 2013)

hylianqueen said:


> Very wise words. I have been coping with it, and yes, the special someone part is very, very helpful. That is my biggest distraction from everything. I feel myself more. Acceptance is a big part, too. I try my best to push away the negative. I always focus on the positive, and when I have no choice but to break, I just cope. Thank you.


I always found it difficult for other people to understand besides the ones who have it on here. How does this person understand? It seems like a very hard disorder to be empathetic towards.


----------



## gygjghbj (Sep 26, 2013)

Epidemic said:


> I always found it difficult for other people to understand besides the ones who have it on here. How does this person understand? It seems like a very hard disorder to be empathetic towards.


I always found it difficult myself. Very difficult. Hence why I decided to look up a depersonalization forum, where people like us can reach out for help when it isn't always around. And this person understands because he too, like me, has depersonalization. We both feel very comfortable knowing we both deal with it. And I try my best to help him out more than I help myself out. And he helps me out in the most simplest forms, which is very nice to know he understands.


----------



## Meticulous (Jul 30, 2013)

hylianqueen said:


> I always found it difficult myself. Very difficult. Hence why I decided to look up a depersonalization forum, where people like us can reach out for help when it isn't always around. And this person understands *because he too, like me, has depersonalization*. We both feel very comfortable knowing we both deal with it. And I try my best to help him out more than I help myself out. And he helps me out in the most simplest forms, which is very nice to know he understands.


Oh wow, small world eh..


----------



## gygjghbj (Sep 26, 2013)

Epidemic said:


> Oh wow, small world eh..


I take it you too have a loved one who copes with depersonalization as well. I don't allow it to interfere, so to speak. Although, some days I appear to be very numb, and it upsets me to know I am unable to show how numb I can get. The numbness is like a giant wall sometimes.


----------



## Meticulous (Jul 30, 2013)

hylianqueen said:


> I take it you too have a loved one who copes with depersonalization as well. I don't allow it to interfere, so to speak. Although, some days I appear to be very numb, and it upsets me to know I am unable to show how numb I can get. The numbness is like a giant wall sometimes.


I was saying that because I never thought it'd be possible for someone to meet someone else who had, aside from being on here. How was he related to you?


----------



## gygjghbj (Sep 26, 2013)

Epidemic said:


> I was saying that because I never thought it'd be possible for someone to meet someone else who had, aside from being on here. How was he related to you?


Oh! my mistake. And he is someone I love, very deeply. Not family-related. He's pretty much the key to all of my problems, especially my depersonalization. It's phenomenal how depersonalization doesn't quite allow you to comprehend how to actively communicate with others, but I do so very comfortably and easily with him. Sorry for the extra sap, haha.


----------



## Meticulous (Jul 30, 2013)

hylianqueen said:


> Oh! my mistake. And he is someone I love, very deeply. Not family-related. He's pretty much the key to all of my problems, especially my depersonalization. It's phenomenal how depersonalization doesn't quite allow you to comprehend how to actively communicate with others, but I do so very comfortably and easily with him. Sorry for the extra sap, haha.


That is rarity beyond my comprehension haha sounds like you two are really meant for one another. Understanding on an incredibly higher level.


----------



## gygjghbj (Sep 26, 2013)

Epidemic said:


> That is rarity beyond my comprehension haha sounds like you two are really meant for one another. Understanding on an incredibly higher level.


Indeed. A rarity which I would never want with any other person. I certainly aim to make for very great things with him, and rid of our depersonalization and such together. Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## Meticulous (Jul 30, 2013)

hylianqueen said:


> Indeed. A rarity which I would never want with any other person. I certainly aim to make for very great things with him, and rid of our depersonalization and such together. Thank you for the kind words.


All the best of luck to you with him and your depersonalization!


----------



## gygjghbj (Sep 26, 2013)

Epidemic said:


> All the best of luck to you with him and your depersonalization!


Thank you so much yet again  And best of luck to you, too, with your depersonalization.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Hylianqueen

U look pretty Kool u have a unique look if that's u in the pic


----------



## ChrisHortonHQ (Sep 13, 2013)

That's Lisbeth Salander, detective extraordinaire.


----------



## gygjghbj (Sep 26, 2013)

missjess said:


> Hylianqueen
> 
> U look pretty Kool u have a unique look if that's u in the pic


Lovely Lisbeth.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

You ask IF it subsides..good question, I'm just gonna return a question to you though, what do you do to MAKE it subside?


----------

